# well g8 rims fit on a 2004 gto?



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

Was just woundering if the pontiac g8 rims would fit the 2004 pontiac gto? and if anyone has any pics please post them id like to see them thanks. and does anyone know the lug pattern on the gto rims?


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

what is the lug pattern on the 2004 gto?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The wheels won't work the offsets are different.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

damn!! of course it is, thanks alot gm!


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have seen it done someone has a pictures of a red one with G8GT rims. From what i read its not plug-and-play. Something about machining the bore.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

They're even heavier than our wheels! Why bother? For what they cost you can get some that'll shave some weight off and you'll be able to fit some rubber on them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lapres_3 said:


> I have seen it done someone has a pictures of a red one with G8GT rims. From what i read its not plug-and-play. Something about machining the bore.


^ this!



06gtoin216 said:


> They're even heavier than our wheels! Why bother? For what they cost you can get some that'll shave some weight off and you'll be able to fit some rubber on them.


Who cares about a few pounds. These aren't wheels that you are gonna buy for preforance, they are for looks. And the G8 19s are sexy on our cars.


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

After the car is doing 60mph, them few pounds starts increasing to 100 extra pounds per tire, of rotating mass! You cant tell me that we (as owners) dont drive ours cars fast, and that they just sit in the drive way with us just starring at them. Just saying!


----------



## LS6wantabe (Dec 26, 2009)

ya i was thinking bout getting g8 gt wheels for my car now im not so sure even though i agree they would look really nice


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Who cares about a few pounds. These aren't wheels that you are gonna buy for preforance, they are for looks. And the G8 19s are sexy on our cars.


If you drive like Grandma your correct. If you dont you might want to read up on the difference between sprung and unsprung weight then get back to me about those few extra pounds.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was considering it too, i'm still on the fence though. If i get a chance, ill weigh my friends G8GT rims, see how much difference they make. I like the look, but the lack of rubber bothers me.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

It can and has been done. As stated, you have to work for it as the center bore is too small for the GTO and needs to machined


----------

